# corresponder: A quien corresponda



## EuMonroy

¡Hola!

Quería saber cómo se traduce la expresión de encabezamiento de cartas formales "A quien corresponda", que no lo encuentro por ningún sitio. Muchas gracias por adelantado si alguien me lo puede decir.

Un saludo,

Eu


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola:

Me parece que se dice:
*"à qui de droit"*

Ejemplos 
aquí or aquí

Espera a una confirmación


----------



## EuMonroy

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Nanu

EuMonroy said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Quería saber cómo se traduce la expresión de encabezamiento de cartas formales "A quien corresponda", que no lo encuentro por ningún sitio. Muchas gracias por adelantado si alguien me lo puede decir.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Eu



Hasta donde yo sé, nunca he visto esta expresión en francés. Si pudieras dar el contexto, para quién es la carta. En general, cuando no va a dirigida a nadie en particular, se usa Señores y Señoras, por ejemplo, o si la carta va dirigida a una empresa, generalmente, al cargo más alto o al cargo que corresponda si lo sabes, aunque no sepas el nombre de la persona que lo ostenta.
Nanu


----------



## Gévy

Hola EuMonroy,

Confirmo la propuesta de DearPrudence.

*à qui de droit*: _*a quien competa*_, o _*a quien corresponda*._

_Diccionario jurídico y económico Fr-Esp / esp-fr.,_ J. Ferreras y G. Zonana _(Ed Masson)._

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## shiordia

Hola. Estoy escribiendo una carta en francés pero no está dirigida a una persona en particular. En español usamos 'A quien corresponda' al principio de la carta, y así se entiende que, aunque no se de un nombre, la carta está dirigida a la persona correspondiente...
¿Hay alguna frase equivalente en francés? ¿Cómo podría empezar la carta?


----------



## jprr

shiordia said:


> Hola. Estoy escribiendo una carta en francés pero no está dirigida a una persona en particular. En español usamos 'A quien corresponda' al principio de la carta, y así se entiende que, aunque no se de un nombre, la carta está dirigida a la persona correspondiente...
> ¿Hay alguna frase equivalente en francés? ¿Cómo podría empezar la carta?


Hola:
En *Francia*, no hay cosa parecida.
Lo normal es dirigirse *al servicio*/*la administración* que tenga competencia para tu asunto, y se las arreglan ellos.
Si ya tenés una repuesta, normalmente, hay una "ref" (reference) o algo que dice quién sigue el asunto - entonces en los contactos siguientes, debes recordar "la reference", y podés poner (abajo del nombre del servicio - siempre) "à l'attention de XXXX"


----------



## shiordia

Ok. Gracias jprr


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Serait-ce possible de libeller la lettre l'adressant "à qui de droit" ?

Ou pas possible du tout ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Reliure

Tengo la costumbre de poner en la parte superior de mi carta:
"à l'attention de..(Monsieur ou Madame X) cuando me dijieron de escribir a tal servicio de una administracion , por ejemplo,y que quiero que la secretaria que va a abrir la carta sepa directamente a qien esta destinada mi carta, o quien se occupa de mi problema personal.


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

on utilise aussi : "aux intéressé(e)s", "à l'intéressé"... lorsqu'on ne sait pas qui est nominativement l'intéressé(e) (la personne concernée).

Cela rejoint la proposition de Gévy .


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Serait-ce possible de libeller la lettre l'adressant "à qui de droit" ?
> 
> Ou pas possible du tout ?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


C'est évidement possible  mais ça ne fait pas avancer les choses plus vite.

La meilleure façon de faire arriver rapidement une lettre à la personne chargée de la traiter est de soigner la rubrique "*objet*" qui sert justement à aiguiller le courrier 

L'usage .... _administratif français_ (!)
................................................ Service destinataire
................................................ [à l'attention de si on a les reférences d'une personne]
[reférence si on les a (N° de courrier/dossier etc)]
*objet*: xxxxxxxx <- soigner la rédaction... c'est gagner du temps, et éviter les erreurs d'aiguillage.
 [Civilité - optionnelle, et très souvent superflue ]

Texte de la lettre
[formule de politesse - _uniquement si la rubrique Civilité a été utilisée_, sinon inutile]

................................................. Nom, signature


----------



## Gévy

Salut Jean-Pierre !





> C'est évidement possible  mais ça ne fait pas avancer les choses plus vite.


 Ça c'est sûr !  Je parlais juste dans le cas où on ne sait à qui s'adresser, quand on ignore  le nom de la personne ou sa fonction administrative.

Je cois que dans ce cas la formule de Miely est plus normale. 

Merci et bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Salut Jean-Pierre ! Ça c'est sûr !  Je parlais juste dans le cas où on ne sait à qui s'adresser, quand on ignore  le nom de la personne ou sa fonction administrative.
> 
> Je cois que dans ce cas la formule de Miely est plus normale.
> 
> Merci et bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Salut Gévy,
Pour une fois je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi 

L'intéressé (ou les intéressés) au traitement de la demande c'est celui qui écrit  _pas le fonctionnaire qui va se taper le boulot  et qui de toutes façons est payé pour ça._
Le fait d'ignorer le nom ou la fonction est la situation la plus *normale*, et il n'est pas d'usage d'adresser le courrier nominativement ... cela le transforme en courrier _privé_ (non enregistré sur le journal 'arrivée et remis fermé directement à la personne - ce qui peut être totalement contre productif). D'où l'importance de mentionner le service _avant_ à l'attention de ....
Encore une fois, l'usage (en tous cas le plus efficace) est de ne pas utiliser
de telles formules. La seule chose à savoir c'est quelle administration s'occupe du problème - et dire précisément l'*objet* de la demande.
Ex : Mairie de .../ ou Monsieur le Maire de....
Objet : Collecte des ordures ménagères. / objet : stationnement pour déménagement ....etc.

Les services de la mairie dirigeront le courrier vers le service concerné ...

Edit: Si_ vraiment_ on tient à utiliser une formule : "à l'attention du service concerné"


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonjour, 

Pardonnez-moi d'insister mais il y a des cas où cette formule est adaptée.

Un exemple pour étayer ma suggestion : 

[Une information concernant des salariés à *10 ans de la retraite*.

- La Caisse de Retraite Complémentaite propose un bilan d'activité pour toutes les personnes se situant dans ce cas (R-10ans).

- Elle adresse à l'entreprise (petite structure, pas de DRH) un courrier destiné "aux intéressés" afin que ceux-ci connaissent la démarche et agissent volontairement.]

Cela posé, j'adhère totalement au fait que ce n'est pas la solution la plus efficace pour un courrier : cibler le destinataire reste le moyen le plus sûr d'atteindre le but, *cependant ce n'était pas l'objet du fil dont extrait ci-après :*

"_*Estoy escribiendo una carta en francés pero no está dirigida a una persona en particular. En español usamos 'A quien corresponda' al principio de la carta, y así se entiende que, aunque no se de un nombre, la carta está dirigida a la persona correspondiente...

*_
 Bonne journée.


----------



## jprr

> - La Caisse de Retraite Complémentaite propose un bilan d'activité pour toutes les personnes se situant dans ce cas (R-10ans).
> 
> - Elle adresse à l'entreprise (petite structure, pas de DRH) un courrier destiné* "aux intéressés" *afin que ceux-ci connaissent la démarche et agissent volontairement.]


Bonjour,
Oui, dans ce cas *la caisse* (une administration) envoie un courrier, _en fait une* circulaire*_, *aux intéressés* ... les gens qui se trouvent dans ce cas (R-10).
Mais si* je* (administré) m'adresse à la *caisse* (administration) pour une demande, l'intéressé c'est moi ... et je m'adresse au *service de la caisse* _*concerné *_par le traitement de ma demande_*. *_Et pas à Madame Dupont_*.
*_
Je conçois que cela puisse être contraire à d'autres usages et difficile à comprendre...
En fait je suis persuadé que la traduction la plus adaptée de "corresponder" dans ce cas n'est pas "intéresser" mais "concerner"


----------



## mielyazabache

Non, JPRR, ce n'est pas plus difficile à comprendre dans un sens que dans l'autre et je crois avoir clairement exprimé mon accord avec vous sur l'inefficacité d'une telle formule. 

Simplement, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, l'auteur du fil ne précise pas non plus qu'il (elle) s'adresse à une administration...


----------



## jprr

mielyazabache said:


> Simplement, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, l'auteur du fil ne précise pas non plus qu'il (elle) s'adresse à une administration...


Exact.
Mais il(elle) s'adresse à une entité / organisation ...structure, quel que soit le terme choisi. Enfin, autre chose qu'une personne, dans un *cadre officiel* et *non inter-personnel*. 
La démarche reste donc largement la même


----------



## shiordia

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Steph.

*A quien corresponda = à qui de droit

*Cette formule, jugée désuète, est maintenant remplacée par "Madame, Monsieur, (...)"


----------



## trad-jg

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas tardes:
Tengo que traducir una nota de un cliente a un banco de París, la nota no va dirigida a ninguna persona en particular, por lo que mi cliente me dice que la dirija a: "XXX, A QUIEN CORRESPONDA". Todas las cartas que he encontrado, siempre están dirigidas a "Monsieur, Madame o Messieurs", mi pregunta es si puedo escribir: "XXX, Messieurs" o puedo escribir "XXX" y luego poner "À qui de droit," y comenzar con el cuerpo de la carta.
Merci d'avance
trad-jg


----------



## trad-jg

Merci beaucoup, je vais utiliser la formule: "à l'attention du service concerné".


----------

